# Short story of deprofundis and ordering classical, at least im honnest, pls read



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here what happen, i receive 3 copy from dominique phinot brabant ensermble , because like a fool or distraction i mark 2 in quantity, at least they were paids and seller said you can ship it back to us in U.K we will refunded the extra copy (thanks presto classical) good service , your so kind, these brittish are classy..

Than since i had principle to, has i dont rip off people i dont accept a cd i did not pay for when i order at ebay or amazon, so i received an extra copy of Dominique Phinot, and panic whit these 3 copy one i wont to keep two i had to reship one urgent(australia)private ebay sellersince im honnest and dont rip off people, the other phinot copy of presto is paid thank god , so perhaps i will keep it or give it to a friend Joe thee drummer it's is aaka, my good friend from scottland i gave im 5 cd recently one extra Pierre Moulu paid and carmina burana medieval on naxos , since ipreffer the brilliant cd rendition of the medieval work, and also i gave him 3 other cd a gesualdo antiphon and responsory i had in double and pierre de la rue on naxos called missa of the blessed virgin of something... too long to remenber right now, and Adrian Willaert on naxos (also i had this in double). so i gave my friend good buddy joe these cd , and he was like thanks and i re assured him you dont have to pay me back or own me anything a gift is a giift , dont worries.

This is about human nature this post and classical , ordering gone wrong tthat people settle.

You know what i called ebay, and they thanks me so mutch for my honnesty, i said to them no problem madam , im not a fraud or a thief, i dont rip of people ,, i send it back as soon as pôssible today, it cost me 13$ shipping since australia far away, but im proud of myself, and feel whit all modesty i done the right thing..

Regards to you all , lady & gentelmen, deprofundis has principles


----------

